# ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****



## pulse (Mar 27, 2015)

Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko (Available Now!)

Great news! After a pricing restructure, Taiko is now available for $119 a 40% price drop from the original RRP.

All users who purchased Taiko for $179, prior to this change, will receive an automatic refund of the difference. No changes apply to bundle prices.

*We're on Sale*

Until 5th of May, Taiko is available for *$99*. An amazing deal that you shouldn't miss!

This is truly a one of a kind library and we know that you will not be disappointed!

Here is what the talented *Clinton Shorter (District 9, Pompeii, 2 Guns)* had to say:

"World Percussion Taiko is a fantastic addition to the Evolution Series family. They sound big, yet have a natural transparency I don't hear in other libraries. The midi loops are extremely handy for getting an idea going quickly plus the drag and drop midi files are a great way to customize and make it your own. Evolution Series seems to have a knack for making not only great sounding libraries but incredibly playable intuitive interfaces, World Percussion Taiko delivers more of the same excellence."

Please check out our new website for more detailed information!

http://www.evolutionseries.com

*Teaser Trailer*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

*Complete Multi Set Demo*



*Ensemble Multi Set Demo*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

Bellow are 3 mixes showing the same track going from only the close microphones, then Close with a little bit of room and finally big and roomy:

(1) Close microphones only

https://soundcloud.com/evolution-se...volution-series/sets/world-percussion-taiko-1

(2) Close microphones with a little bit of Room

https://soundcloud.com/evolution-series/complete-multi-demo-light-room-mix

(3) Big and roomy

https://soundcloud.com/evolution-se...volution-series/sets/world-percussion-taiko-1

*Facebook:*

https://www.facebook.com/evoseries

*Twitter:*

https://www.twitter.com/evoseries

Kind regards,
Anthony Ammar
The Evolution Series Team


----------



## renegade (Mar 27, 2015)

Evolution World Percussion is IMO among the very best perc libs out there. If this has same standard it will be a must-have for perc - and especially Taiko fans 

Looking forward to hear more 

-Rene


----------



## dariusofwest (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!*****

YAY!


----------



## tokatila (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!*****

What is "soon"? You missed" very soon" already... :wink:


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 27, 2015)

Drool.


----------



## pulse (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Thanks all for your kind words!

This definitely is a special library… I can't wait to share more videos and information. 

I'll upload another video tomorrow 

As far as a release date… early next week is the aim!

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## tmm (Mar 27, 2015)

Sweet. I second the statement that EWP is top tier amongst the multitude of perc libraries out there. I actually just finished a project that made heavy use of the Asia and S America libs. They sound so good, especially the close mics.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!*****

Are you anticipating offering special pricing for those who already have the rest of the Evolution line? (please say yes, please say yes!)


----------



## pulse (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!*****

Hey tmm great to hear your enjoying World Percussion! and thanks for your kind words 

Tone Deaf, I think the plan will be to offer a promo price to all... still nutting out the details 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW COMPLETE MULTI VIDEO*****

While we all wait... here is a new video demo showing all the taiko drums playing together. It is a combination of separately recorded ensemble and solo taikos. Everything you hear are the midi grooves that come with the library and not audio loops.

*Complete Multi Set Demo*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 28, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!*****



Tone Deaf @ Fri 27 Mar said:


> Are you anticipating offering special pricing for those who already have the rest of the Evolution line? (please say yes, please say yes!)



agree, I hope there's some kind of consideration for users who already purchased the* full library bundle*.......... /\~O


----------



## pulse (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey kgdrum

We will do our best to keep everyone happy 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Ryan99 (Mar 28, 2015)

pulse @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> Hey kgdrum
> 
> We will do our best to keep everyone happy
> 
> ...



50% off on top of the intro price will do :D


----------



## pulse (Mar 29, 2015)

lol Ryan well we may have to scale back that degree of happiness


----------



## pulse (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW COMPLETE MULTI VIDEO*****

Here is another video demo showing all the taiko ensemble patches playing together. For each drum we captured both solo and ensemble recordings. Everything you hear are the midi grooves that come with the library and not audio loops.

*Ensemble Multi Set Demo*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## tokatila (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW ENSEMBLE MULTI VIDEO*****

Hey, I love the midi grooves. Have you planned to make them drag&droppable from kontakt interface at some point? Or is it already possible in Taiko?


----------



## pulse (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey tokatila great to hear your loving the grooves! yes we have added this feature to Taiko... makes life much easier 

Our next goal is to start porting over World Percussion 2.0 to this new gui.

Big Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## renegade (Mar 29, 2015)

Same engineer as EWP? He did an exellent job on EWP


----------



## ysnyvz (Mar 29, 2015)

renegade @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Same engineer as EWP? He did an exellent job on EWP



Yes, Daniel Leffler is sound engineer of all our libraries and also co-owner of company with Anthony Ammar. They are incredibly talented and experienced. I call them 'Magic Duo' :D


----------



## Vartio (Mar 29, 2015)

can you also post some demos that highlight the close mics a bit more. wondering if its just me but all the audio seems really distant and pushed way back in the room. so im hoping theres a proper set of close mics to capture all the punch. cheers!


----------



## tmm (Mar 29, 2015)

If the close mics on the Taikos are anything like the rest of EWP, they'll be to die for. Perfect amount of presence and punch while still sounding natural. I don't know how to describe it; the perspective sounds to me like I'm sitting in front of the drum playing it, where with close mic on most drum libs sounds like my face is against the drum, if that makes sense.

Edit: ... And lol, wine barrel ensemble? That's awesome.


----------



## pulse (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW ENSEMBLE MULTI VIDEO*****

Hey Vartio and tmm,

The Good news is that 'Taiko' was done with the same recording specifications as World Percussion 2.0. So in other words you can go nice and close or big and roomy depending on your needs. I'm personally a big fan of the roomy sound 

Bellow are 3 mixes showing the same track going from only the close microphones, then Close with a little bit of room and finally big and roomy:

(1) Close microphones only

https://soundcloud.com/evolution-se...volution-series/sets/world-percussion-taiko-1

(2) Close microphones with a little bit of Room

https://soundcloud.com/evolution-series/complete-multi-demo-light-room-mix

(3) Big and roomy

https://soundcloud.com/evolution-se...volution-series/sets/world-percussion-taiko-1

Just to note our website will be down for a little bit... no need to worry we are just preparing a new website 

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Theseus (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW CLOSE MIC AUDIO DEMO POSTED*****

Sounds truly amazing. It was the missing piece (well, one at least) in the World Percussion Series everybody asked for. And it's obviously been done with the same love and attention to detail.

Upon listening to the demos, which finally reminded of how Taikos really sound in a hall, I instinctively drew a parallel with the state of pizzicato samples for strings. For years, all we've heard were big "plucks" and absolutely no softness. Pizzicatos that sounded over compressed and "transient designed"  Until a British developer finally showed how it's supposed to be done. Soft, round and airy, yet striking the right amount.

Well, I feel exactly the same about those Taikos. Soft round-edged and airy sound, yet hitting hard, but with none of the artefacts (or poor sound engineering decisions I'm afraid) of most if not all the recent efforts.

Congrats Anthony!


----------



## pulse (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Theseus,

Thanks for your kind words 

Allot of blood, sweet and tears went into this library and we can't wait for everyone to start using it!

We are just testing the download system... as long as all goes well we will be releasing soon.

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW CLOSE MIC AUDIO DEMO POSTED*****

Hey everybody. Here are some more demos. Hope you enjoy 

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F197581782&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/evolution-series ... iko-fright


[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F197581778&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/evolution-series ... ko-rooftop


----------



## Ryan99 (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW CLOSE MIC AUDIO DEMO POSTED*****

Since this is a new module, will the price be similar to the other modules of World Percussion?


----------



## tokatila (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Coming Soon!****NEW CLOSE MIC AUDIO DEMO POSTED*****

Sooo, I bought this. Could you please check that your download delivery system works, received only a receipt of the purchase but not the product... :roll:

Edit - Got it! Took about 30 mins! Downloading now!


----------



## pulse (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey tokatila,

Sorry about that we are having an odd issue with the payment system :(

Either-way everyone who has purchased has their download links.

If you see the product in our shop... at this stage it is blocked from purchase.

Stay tuned 

Kind regards,

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Available Now!****NEW CLOSE MIC AUDIO DEMO POSTED*****

Hi all!

Sorry for the delay World Percussion Taiko is now available at the promo price of $179 ($199 RRP) finishing in 2 weeks!

Please check out our website for more information:

http://www.evolutionseries.com

Big Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## renegade (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulation on the release! A great product for sure.

May I ask, the Taikos are similar in size and instrument count in comparison to the regions, why double the price?


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Available Now!*****

Hey renegade, thanks for your kind words. Keep in mind WP Taiko contains 4 Ensemble Taikos, 8 Solo Taikos, Kane Bell, Vocal Shout Ensemble and all deeply sampled. 
Obviously recording ensembles costs more than solo instruments. 
Also new script/interface is really complex and took a long time to produce.
We think this is a special product and intro price ($179) is a real bargain. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## pulse (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey renegade another thanks for your kind words... just to add to Yasin's comment. This really was an expensive product to make, I honestly love making sample libraries... but to continually produce things at a high caliber unfortunately costs. For us we don't like doing things in halves and quality comes at a price, putting all this into consideration and comparing what else is on the market I think $179 ($199) is quite reasonable. Either-way we always listen to our customers and appreciate everyone's opinion


----------



## pulse (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Available Now!****NEW Solo Taiko Wine Barrel Demo*****

Here is the wonderful Solo Taiko Wine Barrel! It can go from delicate to thunderous! 

*Solo Taiko Wine Barrel Demo*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Available Now!****NEW Solo Taiko Wine Barrel Demo*****

Here is a look at the Taiko interface! This video does not focus on the instruments sounds just how it words 

*World Percussion Taiko Interface Overview*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 5, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Available Now!****NEW Taiko Interface Overview*****

Here is a demo of the Complete Taiko Solo Multi 

*World Percussion Complete Taiko Solo Multi*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Available Now!****NEW Complete Taiko Solo Multi Video*****

Here is a Solo Oke Daiko demo 

*World Percussion Solo Oke Daiko*



For better quality please change the video settings to 1080p

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 7, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko - Available Now!****NEW Solo Oke Daiko Video*****

A wonderful track using percussion from both World Percussion 2.0 and Taiko. Composed by the talented Yasin Yavuz!

https://soundcloud.com/evolution-se...volution-series/sets/world-percussion-taiko-1

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****Exclusive offer $99 Sale! Only 14 Days!*****

Great news! After a pricing restructure, Taiko is now available for $119 a 40% price drop from the original RRP.

All users who purchased Taiko for $179, prior to this change, will receive an automatic refund of the difference. No changes apply to bundle prices.

*We're on Sale*

Until 5th of May, Taiko is available for *$99*. An amazing deal that you shouldn't miss!

This is truly a one of a kind library and we know that you will not be disappointed!


----------



## tokatila (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****Exclusive offer $99 Sale! Only 14 Days!*****



pulse @ Tue Apr 21 said:


> Great news! After a pricing restructure, Taiko is now available for $119 a 40% price drop from the original RRP.
> 
> All users who purchased Taiko for $179, prior to this change, *will receive an automatic refund of the difference.* No changes apply to bundle prices.



That's a classy move. Very much appreciated.


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****Exclusive offer $99 Sale! Only 14 Days!*****

Hey all. Here is a set of demo tracks I made with our Taiko, World Percussion and Guzheng. Hope you enjoy 

[flash width=500 height=450 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/yasinyavuz/sets/evolution-series&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/yasinyavuz/sets/evolution-series


----------



## pulse (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey tokatila,

Many Thanks! we aim to please 

In general we honestly think the library is a steal at $99... still thinking it might be too cheap 

Kind regards

Anthony


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****Exclusive offer $99 Sale! Only 13 Days!*****

The sound is nice, but it was difficult to find a video on the website that runs through all the sounds on the close mics, which matters when I'm considering buying (I have great verbs and don't always want the room sound). They really should be on the product page, playing one instrument and an overview with all the mics up is not enough. The midibits are a great idea, but the chances what I need will be in one of 16 grooves is pretty rare, if it could be expanded to multiple pages (maybe 4? Making it 64 grooves) would help and add value with just a simple instrument update. The new Taiko GUI is a better design, using better use of the space, kudos! I look forward to all the other instruments updated this way and seeing a full video


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 22, 2015)

Love it, just playing with it for a few minutes. Must admit I skipped it at the 179 price, but this was too tempting.


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****Exclusive offer $99 Sale! Only 13 Days!*****



kurtvanzo @ Wed Apr 22 said:


> The sound is nice, but it was difficult to find a video on the website that runs through all the sounds on the close mics, which matters when I'm considering buying (I have great verbs and don't always want the room sound). They really should be on the product page, playing one instrument and an overview with all the mics up is not enough. The midibits are a great idea, but the chances what I need will be in one of 16 grooves is pretty rare, if it could be expanded to multiple pages (maybe 4? Making it 64 grooves) would help and add value with just a simple instrument update. The new Taiko GUI is a better design, using better use of the space, kudos! I look forward to all the other instruments updated this way and seeing a full video



Hi kurtvanzo. Anthony posted dry demos before. If you haven't check them out yet, here they are:
https://soundcloud.com/evolution-series ... hones-only
https://soundcloud.com/evolution-series ... t-room-mix

All of our instruments have 4 mic positions and you can go from very close to far away and still have great sound. If you aren't convinced yet, let us know.
Taiko is using a more advanced midi engine than midibits. You can change mapping of everything, map more midi grooves/techniques to keys, make your own grooves and map them to keys or drag and drop from GUI. We worked hard to make it user friendly 



> Love it, just playing with it for a few minutes. Must admit I skipped it at the 179 price, but this was too tempting.


Thanks, Simon. Glad you enjoy it


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****Exclusive offer $99 Sale! Only 13 Days!*****

Ok made a quick demo to show how flexible it is. It's just 4 ensemble patches playing without any external fx. First intimate mix then epic mix. All done with a bit tweak on interface. Hope you enjoy 
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F202079210&secret_url=false[/flash] 

https://soundcloud.com/yasinyavuz/world ... d-epic-mix


----------



## ysnyvz (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: ****Evolution Series World Percussion Taiko****Exclusive offer $99 Sale! Only 13 Days!*****

Here is another demo using all ensemble and solo taikos. So technically what you hear is 20 drummers are playing together 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F202349089&secret_url=false[/flash] 

https://soundcloud.com/yasinyavuz/army-of-kings


----------



## pulse (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey kurtvanzo Our plan is to port the new engine across to world percussion 2.0. Also there are two ways to access midi grooves 1. Via the midi keyboard (limited to a set number of keys) and 2. With the midi player inside the gui (no limit). It's amazing how crazy it was to implement this feature... It took us almost a year to complete! 

Simon very happy your enjoying it.. Thanks for the support 

Big thanks!
Anthony


----------



## pulse (May 3, 2015)

Only 2 days left for the Taiko sale... grab a deal before it's too late!


----------



## pulse (May 4, 2015)

1 day to go


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 28, 2015)

I have to drop in with my two cents. I bought this last month, to complement Stormdrum 2 and 3, and I am very very happy with this purchase. I learned since that this is a sampler that is perfectly great on its own, it's excellent sounding, and I really like the mic control. I bought it for just under $120 US and that was a complete steal in my opinion...I would have paid 200 for it. In fact, this probably would be just fine in place of Stormdrum 3, (2 is a no-brainer essential imo so I don't include that). It's just that the Taiko ensemble was by far the best part of SD 3 for me, and Evolution sounds just as good...and is significantly less expensive.


----------



## pulse (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey Parsifal666,

I just saw your message. Thank you for your kind words! We are very happy you like the library 

Big Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 9, 2015)

pulse said:


> Hey Parsifal666,
> 
> I just saw your message. Thank you for your kind words! We are very happy you like the library
> 
> ...



It really stands out when the full ensemble instruments are used. I should also mention that the Evolution series sounds _great_ matched together with Taiko (and many other) percussion instruments from East West and Spitfire as well. It's just as good as a complement as a standalone. I use that library all the time.


----------



## pulse (Nov 10, 2015)

Parsifal666 said:


> It really stands out when the full ensemble instruments are used. I should also mention that the Evolution series sounds _great_ matched together with Taiko (and many other) percussion instruments from East West and Spitfire as well. It's just as good as a complement as a standalone. I use that library all the time.



Great to hear! I really do love the ensemble patches... there is something special about recording a group of drummers playing at one time


----------

